# bending shingles



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You should have used a sheet metal flashing at that change of pitch location, but since you didn't, a moderate heating with a heat gun, properly paying attention to not over-heating them, would probably do the trick.

Ed


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

On a gambrell a profesional will break up the transition with either a drip edge and or a trim detail.
We like to use PVC composite trim like Aztek or Permatrim with a drip edge and proper overhang.
bending it around is not a good way.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------

